# Batman begins again



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I recently picked up an Aurora Batmobile at a discount price because someone cut notches in the sides of the body. In a brave move I decided I could repair these notches and have a complete Batmobile. I communicated with Bill Hall and he suggested I document the journey on HT. He also said to use black plastic from an AFX Shadow body to fill in the notches. So, attached are the photos of the sides of the car and I will post my progress as I go. 

I also learned to photograph through my lighted magnifying glass which made a huge difference.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

You think that was done to make it fit another chassis? And if so, which one?
hojoe


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Can't wait to see how it comes out!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Best of luck Blue!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

First step was to carve out a suitable piece of donor plastic to fit as tightly as possible to the body. I tried the piece in the notch several times until it fit just right. I then looked at it from the inside and outside to make sure I was consistent with the curve of the body. I left the piece long so it stuck down and gave me something to hold on to with tweezers. Once it was positioned in place I put the first coat of Testors on the inside of the body and let it dry. Later I came back and put a coat of Testors on the outside. I found that the brush that comes with the Testors is a little too generous so I tried one of the micro paint brushes from the hobby shop, that seemed to be just right to apply it without spreading it too far. 
My photography stinks.
To answer HOJoe, I think the notches were cut for side pipes. They don't seem to be big enough for much else.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hint: Your auto focus looked for lettering and zero'ed in on it. Place the body on a sheet of plain white paper so your camera has to focus on the car. If it doesn't focus right the first time, tap the shoot button again and it will pick a different object to focus on. I have to try 4-5 times sometimes to get it to focus on the car, and not something else.

If you really want to kick it up a notch (for a camera with a tripod mount), grab a small tripod at Walmart in the Photo section. Mine was less than 10.00, and makes shooting much easier, even though my Kodak has the mount off to the side. I just had to extend the legs a bit and tilt the camera to make it work.

If your pix are taken with a cell phone, I can't help, but maybe others will get some use.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

https://autos.yahoo.com/news/original-batmobile-sale-not-one-think-143056598.html

https://autos.yahoo.com/photos/1963-original-batmobile-1415998672-slideshow/


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Great story Al, thanks for posting it. That would make a cool slotcar.

Dave


----------



## carlos.arista (Nov 26, 2014)

This is awesome. Batman deserves a nice hot rod.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the Batman info Al, I never knew about that car, We have a garage about 35 miles from here that does Custom Batmobiles,

https://buybatparts.com/cms/ 

I have seen several in person and they are top notch builders & recreations

Very cool 

Boosted


----------

